# Big mountain hog!



## huntemwfo (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats good Hawg!!


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 19, 2012)

nice hog did you u use dogs or shoot him?


----------



## weekender (Mar 19, 2012)

THAT would be a NICEUN for sure


----------



## bigreddwon (Mar 19, 2012)

Love that long snout they get.. Looks MEAN


----------



## tpj070 (Mar 20, 2012)

nice hog


----------



## huntemwfo (Mar 20, 2012)

brandonsc said:


> nice hog did you u use dogs or shoot him?



Catch and tie. He is still alive.


----------



## treeman101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Had a guy call me with a pen full that he wants to sell if you need some more.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 21, 2012)

huntemwfo said:


> Catch and tie. He is still alive.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Why!


----------



## TacticalTaco (Mar 23, 2012)

Where at?


----------



## huntemwfo (Mar 25, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> huntemwfo said:
> 
> 
> > Catch and tie. He is still alive.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## huntemwfo (Mar 25, 2012)

TacticalTaco said:


> Where at?



NE Ga. mountains


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 26, 2012)

huntemwfo said:


> shakey gizzard said:
> 
> 
> > He is now a resident of Razorback Ridge hunting preserve.
> ...


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 27, 2012)

may need to check regs about selling and relocating wild hawgs,especially on public forum


----------



## huntemwfo (Mar 27, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> may need to check regs about selling and relocating wild hawgs,especially on public forum



I am 100% legal. Inspected, and permitted to buy, catch, transport, and relocate to my 200 acre preserve through the state of Georgia.  As for him producing little ones, the state will not allow me to hold boars and sows together. No breeding allowed!


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 27, 2012)

huntemwfo said:


> I am 100% legal. Inspected, and permitted to buy, catch, transport, and relocate to my 200 acre preserve through the state of Georgia.  As for him producing little ones, the state will not allow me to hold boars and sows together. No breeding allowed!




So how in the world do you accomplish that?


----------



## applejuice (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice Boar, good job


----------



## huntemwfo (Mar 28, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> So how in the world do you accomplish that?



only boars go into the preserve. Sows are BBQ!


----------



## jdgator (Mar 29, 2012)

huntemwfo said:


> only boars go into the preserve. Sows are BBQ!



Sounds good. 

Hey I bet tying up a live boar is a rush!


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Mar 30, 2012)

good deal, been seeing some activity on my property off of 129 and Test. Gap Rd near the H.S


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 30, 2012)

heard something about razorback ridge the other day. wheres it at


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Mar 31, 2012)

Wikes county abt 1hr 45mns from haberham my 4 yr old took her first hog there last week


----------



## huntemwfo (Apr 2, 2012)

bravozulu1469 said:


> good deal, been seeing some activity on my property off of 129 and Test. Gap Rd near the H.S



 Yeah There is a few there.


----------



## huntemwfo (Apr 2, 2012)

jdgator said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Hey I bet tying up a live boar is a rush!



Sure is! I love it!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pig


----------

